# "03 Cobra Mustang



## yugamu (Jan 17, 2009)

Just letting you know I'm still Lurking.  Recent photoshoot with an '03 Cobra.


----------



## Shaun_300 (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome pics! Great looking car too.


----------



## yugamu (Jan 18, 2009)

Much thanks Shaun.


----------



## SandShots (Jan 19, 2009)

cool shots.

what fill flash did u use in shot 2?


----------



## yugamu (Jan 19, 2009)

SandShots said:


> cool shots.
> 
> what fill flash did u use in shot 2?




Well, that was a goofed shot, but I still kinda like it.  I have an SB800.  I was able to get it to pop on the front, but the batteries crapped out on me after that.  So, I had to take 2 more exposures to get the side to come out.  Then I merged all 3 shots in CS2.  

So after that long explanation just 1 sb800.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jan 19, 2009)

nice photos

i liked no.1


----------



## yugamu (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Al


----------

